# Chess



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Any chess players on here?

I'm a decent club player in my local leagues, I have a FIDE rating of approx. 2050.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to be. Played in the third Dutch national division in the mid 80s, ELO rating around 2000. Scalped a couple of minor grandmasters in exhibition games (Westerinen, van der Sterren, Ligterink). Have not played chess outside the family for a very long time though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I played chess in tournaments as a teenager and worked my way just a bit above novice rating. That doesn't sound like much, but in chess that's pretty good. I also played for my high school chess team. We never got a letter jacket for it. 

(The letter jacket is an American thing, and maybe old fashioned. Is it still done? Do other nations do that? I have no idea.)

Chess is great way to train the mind to think ahead, but once computers came along I was smitten with those and chess became passing phase.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Chess players unite! There's actually a chess group here on TC, although it's not really that active.

I don't have a FIDE rating yet - have only played 3 games that counted, I think I might need 5, but it says my rating performance was 1986. My USCF rating is currently 1705.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I played for my school team in the late 70s / early 80s, very little since then. I do (attempt!) chess problems regularly to keep my hand in, though.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I once heard that there was some correlation between chess, maths and musical ability. I've no idea if this is just an urban myth I heard but I'm not surprised that there's quite a few (ex) chess players on here.

There does seem to be more and more evidence that chess (as well as other mind activities) can delay the onset of Alzheimer's and keep you in better general mental health.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful game, perhaps the greatest board game ever. I have played, but am not that good.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.

I was around Musicrom's level USCF before I stopped playing OTB. I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd start playing and learning about chess immediately if I found a beautiful, big board and pieces.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> 2050 FIDE is a lot better than decent, although the nature of the game is the better you get, the more you realize how limited you are.


The more you know, the more you realise how ignorant you really are!



GreenMamba said:


> I never played as a child, which put a large damper on my potential. I still like to read chess books, etc.


Chess is all about pattern-spotting, it's very hard to be a good chess player if you learn as a late teen or an adult. You find that most GMs have started playing by the age of 10 at the oldest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I learned to play chess from my Dad in my very young years - the games would last up to a couple of hours at times. Later on, I taught my own Son the game - we played frequently years ago but seldom presently. Wife refuses to learn. 

I still have the chess pieces from the days my Dad was in the Merchant Marines in 1935, and the board (with inlays) that my Grandfather made.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, I play chess.

P-KR3. Just kidding.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I love chess! My rating is nowhere near 2050, but I did manage to win a regional chess tournament recently.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Albert7 said:


> Yes, I play chess.
> 
> P-KR3. Just kidding.


When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.

I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Weston said:


> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


I have this Korean set for decoration in my study:


Ready for battle by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.


The US was a late adopter of algebraic notation. It's not weird at all (though playing f2-f3 often is ). Designations are absolute and not relative to each player.

Nowadays, you find people who won't read old chess books because they don't know the older (descriptive) notation. I'm comfortable with both.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> When tournaments, at least in the US, switched from this notation system to some kind of weird F2-F3 alphanumeric thing, I couldn't make the transition. I think that had a lot to do with why I stopped playing.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of having a nice chess board set up just for decor. It's the kind of ambiance I like in my life.


Yeah, I know the old notation. Make your chess board life sized as a patio using two colors of square patio blocks and get statues for the pieces. It can be towards the end of the game with fewer pieces so you don't go broke buying statuary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.

Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it. 
Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe there *is* a correlation between chess (& maths) & music, since quite a few here seem to play, or have played, it to a reasonable level, and there's a chess group on the forum.
> 
> Myself, I know the rules, and that's about it.
> Could go for Florestan's fancy patio, though...!


Was there something like the life sized chess set in a movie, seems I recall something like that, or was it in Alice in Wonderland?

I like math, I like chess, I like music. Math and chess are very analytical. So is music when you look at the scales and stuff and the construction of a piece. But thankfully one can immensely enjoy music without needing to get into the analytical end of it.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never played seriously in any way at all, although at least I know the rules!
One day before I die, I'd like to take a pawn _en passant_. Never done that yet.

It amazes me how often I see people setting up wrongly; black square bottom right, and kings and queens apparently randomly-placed in the middle of the row.
At least my kids can set up the damn pieces properly! Even if they haven't got all the subtleties of the castling rules yet!
cheers,
GG


----------

